# Prison 15H - France - May 16



## DirtyJigsaw (May 9, 2016)

Me again, 

After a day trip to France and visiting Chateau Secession, we headed to ET Church, but it was not to be, so headed onto this place. I have been here afew times now, with each time the place being more thrashed. The travellers are still on site and you could clearly hear their loud music that day blaring in the hot sun.

On with some of my photos.


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Prison 15H by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for stopping by

DJ


----------



## SlimJim (May 9, 2016)

Looks huge! Are they friendly travellers...or bash yer head in 'n' cut yer nose off travellers? Looks epic though, I should see this one for myself finally


----------



## Rubex (May 9, 2016)

Fantastic pictures DirtyJigsaw  this place is so cool, despite how trashed it is.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 9, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Looks huge! Are they friendly travellers...or bash yer head in 'n' cut yer nose off travellers? Looks epic though, I should see this one for myself finally



Mate, the place is massive! Well, I've never come face to face with them tbh, and I never want too lol. Yeah, you should really get yourself over there though. It's like just over an hour from Calais.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 9, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Fantastic pictures DirtyJigsaw  this place is so cool, despite how trashed it is.



Thanks very much Rubex  yeah, I love this place. Not many abandoned prisons you get to walk around tbh


----------



## smiler (May 9, 2016)

You did a great job a that DJ, the place looks huge, I Loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## Luise (May 9, 2016)

Good photos, really enjoyed!


----------



## Bones out (May 9, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Looks huge! Are they friendly travellers...or bash yer head in 'n' cut yer nose off travellers? Looks epic though, I should see this one for myself finally



We met a french explorer who said to us in perfect english 'stay away from them - they will have your gear.'

You done really well with those snaps! Fantastically well documented.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2016)

Massive site and a some great graffiti,love the last shot. Great images,Thanks for showing.


----------



## degenerate (May 12, 2016)

Tidy pics DJ, I've always liked the idea of exploring an old prison but maybe not if there's an army of travelers around


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 12, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Tidy pics DJ, I've always liked the idea of exploring an old prison but maybe not if there's an army of travelers around



Thanks very much. You know what, I think being on edge in this place adds to the adventure. Ive been 4 times now, never bumped into them thankfully.


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 9, 2016)

I would love to walk around here! Fantastic shots, such a beautiful contrast with the coloured graffiti.


----------



## dirge (Aug 9, 2016)

Fantastic looking place!


----------



## Togitha (Aug 14, 2016)

Great pics! It looks a bit like Darth Vader from the front aspect too


----------

